# rotten eggs odor/leakage but only when drinking alcohol?



## planeteuropa

hi guys,

i'm new here. just wondering has anyone else experienced these symptoms. i'm a 30 year male and have been living with IBS-D since about the age of 12years of age. its changed over the years, but the main symptoms would be urgency after eating, gas, bloating, regular bowel movements, leaky gas, loose stools, feeling of incomplete evacuation.

i've kinda learned to deal with it over the years and have attempted to cut out as many trigger foods as possible. dairy is a huge problem for me and lactose intolerance has been diagnosed by doctors.

what has seemed to of happened in the past 3 years or so is that my symptoms have changed a little with a horrible addition to the list. basically what seems to happen is when going out on a night to the pub drinking lager beers, or spirits with friends, i involuntarily release this disgusting odor of sulphur rotten eggs smell that pretty much clears the room. i say involuntarily because its not like a fart where you can feel it, and for a while i didnt even realise i was the source of the odor due to the fact i couldnt feel it from my anus as would be the case with a fart.

as i said it seems to only happen when i drink alcohol and does'nt seem to occur during a normal working day eating and drinking non alcoholic drinks thankfully. i have always suffered anxiety and social anxiety along with the IBS and my anxiety would tend to be at its highest while out in these social situations so i dont know if there is a link there.

has anyone else experienced this? is this the alcohol some how reacting with the food taken that day to create and release this odor? why cant i feel the release?

i was thinking of ordering digestive advantage as it suggest to me that its a bad bugs in the gut thing but maybe i'm wrong. i just cant understand whats different about drinking alcohol that is causing this horrible release of odor verse no major odor without the alcohol. its really causing me to retreat from these social situations due to the fear each time that this occurs and nobody will stand near me, its very upsetting and embarrassing. i will say i do eat alot of protein, carbs and spicy asian foods if that means anything and have noticed that this occurs at its worst after eating a thai or chinese meal followed by many lagers and beers.

hope you guys can help me thanks.


----------



## tummyrumbles

Alcohol was the first thing I gave up. There's plenty of info on this if you google it. I also gave up drinking milk and whole lot of other things. Google the low FODMAP diet as well. I'm also sensitive to certain starches like pizza bases. Evacuation used to take hours but now it's an hour or less if I don't eat the wrong things. At the moment this is my diet:

porridge and egg for breakfast, salad and cheese for lunch and a small amount of meat/fish with low FODMAP veges and banana and yoghurt for dinner.

Leaky gas is always from incomplete evacuation. Unfortunately alcohol resists peristalsis so you need to give it up entirely. My form of leaky gas is a very long wait between bowel motions if I eat constipating or irritating foods. You could try this diet with no alcohol and sit it out for as long as you can the next day. You should feel clear when you get up.


----------



## Mikeydidit

Try hard alcohol


----------



## nono

planeturopa, believe me mate the! I have the same and the smell is always there!!!

in ur case alcohol triggers ur smell, and thn ur only able to smell it yourself. But when u don't drink Alchoholic drinks even then the odor still is there but u are unable to smell it yourself...

I'm always able to smell my odor immediatly after eating fatty foods, peanuts, or fabricated juces... And whenever I don't eat these foods I can't smell myself but I can notice from reactions of other people that I still smell


----------



## planeteuropa

thanks for the reply guys.

tummyrumbles: i know what you're saying about giving up the alcohol but i live in the Uk and anyone who knows, drinking is basically a huge social occasion and part of the culture. to give it up completely would be to almost become a hermit from my friends, work collegues and family 

when you say alcohol resists peristalsis, how exactly does it do this??

nono i think like yo the odor is always there its just that during the day instead of letting it out i tent to clentch my ass cheeks therefore avoiding the release of the gas. this is why i tend to be very gassy and bloated during the day. also as soon as i feel this urgency i go to have a BM. i think what is happening is that because of the effects of the alcohol on the body, its causing me to relax my lower gut, and hence causing me to release this stored up gas which has this rotten eggs smell. as you said nono the only reason why i'm not smelling it during the day is because i am holding it all in but when i do go and have loose stools the smell is this awful smell.

so it think its diet thing i have to tackle. has anyone had much luck with priobiotics or chinese medicines?


----------



## tummyrumbles

Planeteuropa,

I used to be an alcoholic many years ago and had to give it up. It was constipating and no amount of sitting there would move things. We're supposed to be big drinkers over here as well, but lots of people don't drink and they're not excluded from anything. Just be your charming self and no-one will notice you sipping water.

Here's a link that seems fairly scientific but don't ask me to explain it.

"the administration of a low alcohol
dose accelerates gastric emptying, whereas high doses delay
emptying and reduce bowel motility"

http://nutrilearning.com.ar/docs/articulos/interes/gastro/The_Effects_of_Alcohol.pdf


----------



## John Doe

Planeteuropa,

I have EXACTLY the same thing you do.

Alcohol (even in small doses) makes me release through the mouth a smell that could destroy an army.

Sometimes i can smell it, other times just the people around me and everyone thinks it's a bad fart. Funny enouch, not even my farts smell as bad.

In addition, i have also noticed that pot and coffee also have the same effect.

Sometimes, if i talk a lot to someone, i may also release a less killer oral fart.

It's really a major social problem, because it's extremely embarrassing and terribly stinky. As you said, it 'clears a room'.

I will not go into the social aspect and will instead try to work on the problem itself.

I've checked with many doctors and none even acknowledged the existence of such problem. On my online researches, i've also failed to find a name or a description to this particular reaction.

In my non-medical theory, those substance help to relax the esophageal sphincter and foul smelling gas from the stomach just flows out the mouth. I just dont understand how such bad smelling gases would be up hi in the digestive track. In my mind it should be closer to the anus. In any case, it's just a theory with nothing to back up.

I have also tried to facilitate the digestive process by taking apple cider vinegar. I feel it helps to digest heavier foods like meat. Not sure it would reduce the build up of gas. I've also considered going vegetarian. In my mind vegetables would still release gases but they would not smell as bad as the ones i get from a normal diet.

As you see, these are random thoughts.

I noticed other people tried to help and empathize with you, but unless the person has gone through the same situation we do, it really does not help much.

Maybe we can work together to find a way to minimize the problem.

Cheers


----------



## 80nrc

Hi,

new here. I have the exact same problem. After having a few beers I often hear the question: Who farted? I've had this for a long time and I don't know if there is a cure for it. So, please if the OP or others have answers, please share.. It feels unfair not being able to enjoy life and a few beers now and again. I've also experienced this after I've eaten sweets or even after a McDonald meal, who's farting? I can't smell it myself, but I know It's me..


----------



## Guest

Hey 80nrc, sorry to read that you too are suffering from a smell problem, in this link you´l find all the topics, threads, etc. related, a lot of new info, sufferers, etc, also you can click where it says "Back to Leaky Gas (LG) / Incontinence / Odor"

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/98-leaky-gas-lg-incontinence-odor/


----------

